# Aspiring teenage MUA



## Blaquebabe (May 19, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

  I'd like to become a Pro MUA, not when i grow up, but *now*. (I'm 16) 
  I've been learning about makeup/doing it seriously for about 3 years now and I believe I'm very skilled for my age, though i know i could use some professional training/shadowing with a Pro just to get that hands on experience.
  Does anyone have any tips on how I can get my name out there and begin working as a serious MUA? The beauty world is a big, big world and I don't want to be discounted for my age. 

  Thanks everyone! <3 much love.


----------

